# Old Stanly 110 Block plane. worth restoring?



## TechRedneck

I picked up an old Stanley #110 block plane for $20. It has some rust but can be restored. I read a lot about the 60 series, however not much on the 110's Is the plane worth the trouble to restore and does anybody use one and like it?


----------



## WayneC

I prefer block planes with adjustable mouths as well as low angle block planes. The #110 does not fit that critera so I have not played with them much. I would check the mouth and see if it is tight. If you cannot get a tight mouth, then I would not restore it for use.

My favorite old Stanley block is the #65… I have a couple of them.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Wayne

I did inspect the mouth and iron clamp knob, looks good. It looks like it was used a little and not in too bad shape except for some pitting on the side. The iron has a nick in it that will need ground off.

I just don't know how these 110's perform when they are all tuned up. It doesn't look like there is much to them and there is no lateral adjustment except a hammer tap or two.


----------



## Bertha

I like the 110. Dan here really likes that series. They're bare bones but very capable. It's a nice little guy to have around, well worth $20 and some sweat equity.


----------



## TechRedneck

Al

I may put this 110 on my "to do" list then.

thanks


----------



## mafe

I will also go for adjustable mouth since these planes are as used still fair priced.
The 110, I have it and never reach for it… But it is a little usefull plane if you do not have another, so at the right price buy one and upgrade later.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

